# Étui Beats X



## Yasuo87 (1 Mai 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

est ce que quelqu’un saurait ou je pourrais trouver l’étui qui était fourni avec les beats X? Je pense prendre des beats flex mais il n’y a plus d’étui avec donc j’imagine que l’étui des X ira bien avec. 

Merci


----------

